# Hey everyone! Am i good for Muay Thai?



## TehEl1te (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm a new guy here  I've been looking into martial arts since I was little... I have a strong interest in Muay Thai... Unfortunately I never had a place close enough to me that offered it so I took it upon myself to do research and kind of train on my own... Not sure how well it's paid off so far but maybe you guys can chime in on that. Anyway, I'm about 6'2" or 6'3", I weigh about 165lbs right now and I just started hitting the gym. I'm a bit on the lean side but I think if I lift with high reps I wont build so much mass, but strength... Do you think I could be cut out for Muay Thai? Thanks!


----------



## jarrod (Feb 16, 2009)

you never know till you try.  but if there is no muay thai around, get to a boxing gym!  self-teaching a martial art is tough, especially without prior experience.  train some boxing with a coach, then work on your muay thai on your own.

to answer your question though, long limbed guys can be very hard to fight in muay thai.

jf


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like jarrod has covered it all, welcom to the site, and good luck.


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds good guys! Thanks for the welcome. Yeah, it would be tough teaching myself... it actually is. I do more research than anything and just work on the basics in a gym with mirror walls and pads. I don't want to get too far into it incase my form is wrong, I don't want to get into the routine of something incorrect. I actually did find a Muay Thai place in Pittsburgh, not sure how far it is from my house but it should be worth the drive.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 16, 2009)

If you like it and are willing to work with the style you may be cut out for it. Something along the lines if there is a will there is a way type mentality.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

Like JadeCloud said, where there's the will there's the way.  Since you're so attracted to the art then you should go for it.
Welcome to the list.


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks a ton guys! I really do find Muay Thai to be the art for me and I think I am going to go for it!


----------



## mozzandherb (Feb 17, 2009)

TehEl1te said:


> Thanks a ton guys! I really do find Muay Thai to be the art for me and I think I am going to go for it!


Do it!  And as for lifting I would also consult a personal trainer to get you on the right path


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with weights just yet.  Weight training makes you stiff and you need to be supple to be good with muay thai and be able to move fast.  Once you get your techniques down and your strength and fitness up you can start to lift, but I wouldn't recommend it straight away.  Have you seen the thai fighters?  They are not bulky for a reason.  If you're keen to do some extra training then run 4-6 kms a day.

Chok dee (good luck!)


----------



## jarrod (Feb 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> I wouldn't bother with weights just yet. Weight training makes you stiff and you need to be supple to be good with muay thai and be able to move fast. Once you get your techniques down and your strength and fitness up you can start to lift, but I wouldn't recommend it straight away. Have you seen the thai fighters? They are not bulky for a reason. If you're keen to do some extra training then run 4-6 kms a day.
> 
> Chok dee (good luck!)


 
i would respectfully disagree.  so long as proper attention is paid to stretching, strength training will not slow you down or make you stiff.  i think the reason thai fighters aren't bulky is because they can't afford to eat much.  

jf


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

The thais at the gym eat plenty. They also don't do a lot of weights.

Maybe it's different in different countries, I'm just saying as I see it at the gym I train at in Bangkok. Even the best fighters here only spend 10 mins a day max training weights and then it's mostly situps and pull ups.

It's also somewhat related to their weight. If you weigh more than 70 kgs you will find it hard to get regular fights in Thailand.

And don't be shy about disagreeing, I certainly don't take offence easily.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm not shy i just try to be extra nice to the new people (welcome btw).  i've noticed that different nations have different approaches to the physical side of training.  russia is a good example of a nation that turns out large, quick athletes (no coincidence, they have been at the forefront of exercise science for a while now).  

i suspect the difficulty finding fights is one of the major reasons thais tend not to bulk up.  i would guess that some out-dated notions of strength training are another.  i suspect that if thailand ever gets a more protein rich diet we'll start seeing more heavyweight thais.

anyway that's great you are training in thailand.  i had my ticket bought to go over there & train for a bit but had to cancel due to some financial problems.  keep us posted, especially on the differneces between the international muay thai scene & what you see there.

jf


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey! That's some good input there. As for as my weight training, it really is to build strength, not bulk. I'm doing many reps of lighter weights... the majority of my work out consists of push ups, sit ups, pull ups, cardio, and training. Good diet of course too  haha... im not lifting to get big, just to build up some of the strength necessary to succeed... the rest will come with practice.

On a side not, does anyone know what the best wraps are? I'm looking for (preferebly elastic wraps 180 in)... Are the twins wraps a cotton or elastic?


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

I asked my trainer about weight training because a lot of Thai champions come from this gym.  His answer was

"Thai fighter no need bigger arm or bigger neck becuase Thai fighter need stronge and tight muscle to be quick move fast."

Having said that, I don't disagree with you entirely Jarrod, and certainly in some situations and countries weight training would be beneficial.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 20, 2009)

weight training was largely disparaged by the american boxing community in the 19th century & early 20th; now you'll have a hard time finding a boxer who doesn't weight train.

thanks for posting what your coach said, interesting.

jf


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard TehEl1te!  :wavey:

I hope you can find a good gym and a good Kru that will work out for you. Sometimes traveling the extra time can make for an even better workout, because the trip to the school/gym gives you more of a chance to clear your mind and the trip home gives you a chance to focus on what you've learned.

Best of luck and keep posting with how your journey goes :asian:


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks a ton Carol! I am sure it will be worth it. There is a tiny chance I may get to go to Thailand this summer... so I have my fingers crossed heh.


----------

